# Rabbit-friendly hotels?



## missyscove (May 8, 2013)

I got the official email today that I'll be interning in San Antonio again this summer at the San antonio Zoo. In 2011 I was in the bird department and this summer I'll be in the vet deparment
:woohoo

I'm staying with my brother who thinks his apartment complex will allow the bunnies (they definitely allow dogs), but I'm going to call tomorrow to clarify. 
If that's the case then I'm planning to bring them with me (if not my mom will watch them for the summer). 
If they do end up coming with me, we'll all be driving (and making some stops along the way. 

I'm looking at either 3 or 4 days of driving at this point with stops perhaps in Phoenix, Tuscon, Las Cruces, or Carlsbad. 

I know I can lie and say they're a cat, but have any of you had luck with pet-friendly hotel chains accepting rabbits? (Bonus points if they're pet friendly hotels in any of those cities!)


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (May 8, 2013)

Best Western plus usually allows pets  Maybe I will come up to San Antonio this summer and see ya!!!!


----------



## majorv (May 9, 2013)

We've had pretty good luck with LaQuinta. We go to rabbit shows and sometimes we have to bring our rabbits into the room overnight.


----------



## medvetzb (May 9, 2013)

Motel 6 is also pet friendly.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 9, 2013)

I always stay at Laquinta. They are clean, inexpensive and don't require a pet deposit.


----------



## missyscove (May 9, 2013)

Disappointig news: apartment complex has a dogs & cats only policy.
But, thanks for the tips and I'll definitely keep them in mind as there may be times in the future when they can come with me.

It'll be better for the buns not to have to travel that far and I know my mom will enjoy having her grandbunnies, but I'm sure going to miss them!


----------



## Apebull (May 9, 2013)

Sorry you can't take them with you. But CONGRATS on the intern!!!


----------

